# Tutorial - Process of how I do oil painting - explained step by step



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

*1. Step 1- Skeleton of the painting







*
This is where I create a skeleton of the painting. This will give me an idea on which direction I should take the process. This probably takes 2 days for me. One day for the background and next day for the main subject. As I do this step, while I do my next step, this will guide me in the colors and the values I should create and stick to. I would keep this as casual and leisure as possible

*Step 2 - Division of presence and absence of light*








This is where I make a division between the presence of light zone and absence of light zone. This will guide me to take the painting to the next level. Here what I do is I refine all the parts of the main subject, including the dress, hair and all parts of the body. Then I also focus on the shadow on the wall which is the background.

*Step 3 - Fine tuning of the painting







*
This is where I fine tune my painting, meaning I create more and more values in all the parts. I use glazing to create depth in the cloth and shadow part. I use scumbling to make the reflection more effective. In this case, on the jacket, I have created more and more details which adds more depth and sense to my painting. In my blog I have explained *how to do an oil painting* from scratch.

If you are an oil painter and if you like my style of painting, it may be helpful for you. There is more about the process I follow in order to achieve realism.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

Very nice, Ramy.
Thank you for your continued contributions to the forum. Your tutorials are very helpful and hopefully will inspire others to get started in drawing and painting.


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Very nice, Ramy.
> Thank you for your continued contributions to the forum. Your tutorials are very helpful and hopefully will inspire others to get started in drawing and painting.


Thank you John Smith, I feel very honored <3


----------



## Lucian (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this article. I also checked out your blog and I saw that you are a very talented artist. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

Lucian said:


> Thanks for sharing this article. I also checked out your blog and I saw that you are a very talented artist. Keep up the great work!


Thank you <3


----------

